# Spots on the belly



## LavalK9

I have a 3 years old GSD that regularly has those kind of spots. Last year, Wyatt Earp was put on a special food diet for many months but since the spots came back, we figured out it was not food related. He won't get those in winter. 

The picture I added is from its belly. He may have one on its side from times to times but the belly is where he gets most of them. More recently for the first time he got a few in its ears, it started with a few really small brown spots and got to the size of a quarter. Like everytime he gets those, he is on antibiotic but this time they are not going away as fast as usual. 










He is not scratching himself at all so, no itching there.
Yesterday we took him to its breeder to see if he had encounter the same problem with one of his many dogs. Just too bad, he didn't. He told us that he may reacting to insect bites since it was the belly and the years that seem to be the more affected and that he was ok in the winter months. 

Has anyone has the same skin problem?
Any help would really be appreciated.

I speak French so I hope my sentencing made sense ;-)

Thanks from Wyatt's mom!


----------



## natalie559

Your english is great, no problems there!

Ah poor Wyatt! 

Has the vet ever cultured the area to find out whats growing, bacteria, staph, yeast etc.? A culture might identify the problem and indicate an appropriate antibiotic for the problem. 

Has the thyroid ever been checked?


----------



## JKlatsky

My bitch occasionally gets spots like that. We have attributed it to insect bites or possible contact allergy in the high grass we have nearby. 

Usually if we watch for it and catch it early, I just wash her tummy every 3-5 days in a Chlorhexidine shampoo I got from my vet and then use Richard's organics incredible skin spray to soothe the area so she doesn't keep biting it and it goes away. 

The one time I didn't notice right away she chewed it up pretty bad and it ended up getting infected and then she needed the antibiotics.


----------



## Liesje

My Kenya had that but much worse, it was a staph infection and she needed to take some antibiotics for 10 days. I think lesser reactions can clear up on their own or just need medicated shampoo/ointment.


----------



## Minnieski

OMG that's exactly what's happening to Minnie's belly! We went to the vet 3 times for it and he said it was pyoderma, and gave us antibiotics. Well, it goes away while she's on the antibiotics, but comes right back when it's gone. I don't know what to do anymore. We have been wiping her down with a baby wipe at night and it seems to help, but it never clears up completely. I hope someone knows how to fix it!


----------



## JKlatsky

I once had a puppy diagnosed with a pretty bad case of Pyoderma. Get ready for some major antibiotics. If it doesn't clear up you need to keep on the antibiotics. It took almost 2 months of antibiotics in conjunction with shampoo to finally get rid of the case my puppy had. I found boosting the immune system with Vitamin C and changing the diet of my puppy helped alot.


----------



## jaggirl47

Zappa had the same spots with hair loss to his belly and no matter how much I washed him, they were always there. He never had a culture done, though, because the testing for his GI issues was top priority at the time. Since he started his Tylan, the spots are gone and he has a full coating of fur so I don't know if it was a side effect of his SIBO/food issues, or if it was something more.


----------

